# What is the ITR of your parents?



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mom: SEE-Se
Dad: some kind of Te


----------



## GnothiSeauton (Sep 11, 2011)

I have typed my dad LII (with a minor chance of him being ILI) whereas my mother is most definitely a Se dom (I lean more towards SEE but it could be SLE as well). 

She is very forceful and aggressive, probably a type 8; on the other hand, he is quiet and does not speak much, a trait that I share with him and has caused many people to comment that we are similar.

Despite the nature of their ITR, their marriage has been stable, lasting over 35 years. This is probably because they've had to go through a lot in their life together: they were both poor as fuck in their youth, lost their first daughter to cancer, and my older brother has a severe autistic disorder. You'd think all these hardships would undermine the state of their relationship, and indeed conflict is fairly frequent between them (I see mom accuse dad of being "egotistical" and him criticize her temper - some of their banter being based on past events I never quite understood) but somehow these very different characters have managed to stick together.

They are good parents, but the atmosphere in our family has always been noticeably "cold" and locked off from the external world. The point that family has a great influence on personality is interesting to me, because I've ended up growing very introverted as a result and sharing a number of typological features with either of them: my dad's Si-Ne preference (as well as Type 1) and my mother's valuing of Te-Fi (most likely), while being Se demonstrative. However I've ended up doing something "different" with all these traits (being Delta quadra), maturing something of a passive-aggressive personality.

I wonder why Socionists haven't studied this topic more. This is the kind of stats whoreing that I'm also madly in love with.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Benefit - ESE (mom - benefactor) and IEE (dad - beneficiary). Married 30 years and mostly happy I think.

So yeah, I also have a feeler dad 

These are the kind of stats I'm very interested in as well, would like to know more about nature/nurture and affect on personality type.

FWIW they produced an LSI (my brother; I think he's Ti-dom and Se >>> Ne), and an ILE (me; I finally resigned to that typing lol).

Interesting that both parents are 4D Fe and 1D Ti, while my brother and I are both Ti egos. My dad thinks I'm "nitpicking" at the first sign of logical precision, and accuses me of "trying to confuse" him when I make an argument.  If he doesn't understand, he will dismiss it. By contrast, my mom also has 1D Ti but will ask for clarification/simpler explanation if she doesn't understand a point I'm making. Could be valued/unvalued Ti difference there.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Semi-duals. Dad's an LSE and mom's an ESI. I could be wrong on dad's typing, I haven't really had the chance to interact with him one on one in a long time. But, I'm _fairly _sure.

They had a good 13 - 14 years together before they separated.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

Mom - EII

Jerkass dad - not sure but LIE may be likely, and that didn't last long as my dad was a major asshole.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

I think they might be supervision (mother - ESE, father - SLI) :/

But, honestly, I think my perception is marred by the fact that my mother is extremely unhealthy and my father is an enabler...

I'm going to say they are definitely Si-Ne types.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

My father is LSI and mother is SEI (benefit)
Their endless bickering over sensory stuff made me retreat into a bubble.
I still hate it to this day when they start that stuff.


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

LSE-EII Duality. Very stable relationship. Conflict is rare and usually brief.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Mom is LSE (probably) and dad is SEI (probaby) they have a very boring relationship and not romantic at all, the only exciting thing that happens is that they have small fights over nothing. My mother is definitely the leader in the family, and my dad just goes along, hes a pussy. But when me and my mom fight (which is often) my dad usually tells her to stop and calm down. She's crazy.

Oh and all they talk about is like what happened today at work or how good the food is, or my dad saying "look at that cat" etc, stupid shit


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

mother- ESE? 
father - SLI probably
I'm not entirely sure about my mom, but those types explain why people see Si so clearly in myself. Everyone is heavily influenced by their parents I think. They don't get along well, but i'm not sure of the reasons why that was. They've been separated for years now.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

@Entropic what does the + mean when its either infront the title or after? like +suprv vs suprv+.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

Mom is an SEE-Fi and dad is SLI-Te. So mirage I guess? They were together about 23 years. After/during the divorce, I learned that she had cheated on him several times during the marriage, ultimately leaving him for a much older, more passionate and forceful SLE. There wasn't a lot of respect or communication in their marriage. Dad thought mom was a silly, loud, spendthrift lazy flake and mom that dad was cold, cynical, critical, selfish, boring and spineless. (All of which is basically true of both of them) 

They gave the impression of "opposites attract" because they are probably about as different as two people can be. I think the only reason they stayed together so long is because they lead totally separate lives. They shared a room, but my dad spent most of his time in his office or working on the house and my mom spent a lot of time in chatrooms and shopping and cheating on him.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

karmachameleon said:


> @Entropic what does the + mean when its either infront the title or after? like +suprv vs suprv+.


No idea, but I just think it could be related to the order of supervision/benefactor as in who is the supervisor/supervisee and who is the benefactor/beneficiary.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm surprised that supervision is getting so many votes although my parents are in a ITR of supervision.

My mother (ESE) is the supervisor of my father (SLI). 

Growing up, my father was the 'breadwinner' in the family but my mother was the one who seemed to 'control' my father. Mom was always telling dad what to do or not to do. Dad would feel like it was never good enough, wondered why mom, couldn't just 'let him be' to do it his own way. When supervision got to be too much, dad would try to fight back, which rarely did any good or withdraw. Mom was puzzled, wondering why dad didn't seem very cooperative regarding her advice.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Super-Ego... very interesting.. I never checked this out before. I thought it was going to be something worse. :laughing:


----------



## randomshoes (Dec 11, 2013)

Supposedly my dad is my mom's supervisor....huh.

Mom = LIE , Dad = SLI

Interestingly enough, my brother is an ESI, so he and my mom are duals. You'll also notice I am the ONLY Ti-Fe user in my family, and yes, this has been an issue.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

randomshoes said:


> Supposedly my dad is my mom's supervisor....huh.
> 
> Mom = LIE , Dad = SLI
> 
> Interestingly enough, my brother is an ESI, so he and my mom are duals. You'll also notice I am the ONLY Ti-Fe user in my family, and yes, this has been an issue.


It's interesting how supervision is at least based on these measly numbers, the most common relationship pairing thus far.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

My dad is SLE and my mum is EIE, so it's Activity ^^

It's worth mentioning though, that their relationship didn't last and was very draining for both of them.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

My dad is an SLI, and my mom is an EIE. They pretty much fit the definition of "conflicting relations".

This is how their relationship looks like. My dad is always the quieter, meek, and more submissive one in the relationship,while my mom is the more fiery and dominant one, always the one who is leading the relationship. My mom will often find all sorts of flaws in my dad and criticized him non-stop, and my dad often end up getting annoyed by my mom's naggy behaviors. Growing up, I watched them getting into fights all the time. My dad is a huge workaholic so my mom often end up feeling neglected by my dad, she often criticized my dad for dedicating all his time to his work, and not dedicating enough time for family, and then she would start fights with him. Then my dad would get angry and yell back at my mom. My mom also often complains that my dad isn't romantic enough, isn't affectionate enough, and she would whine all day about how she regrets marrying him.

You know what happens when you put a cat and a dog together in the same place? Yeah so this is how their relationship looks like.
The two of them are constantly speaking in different languages. I can't count the number of fights they have, because it's too many. They seemed to get into a fight with each other every few weeks, and each time they fight with each other, it would be filled with violence. When I was a kid, I remembered feeling terrified that I would end up losing one of them one day. This is the sort of feeling that their relationship gave me. Growing up, I was always fearful that one of them might end up killing the other in a fight.


----------



## randomshoes (Dec 11, 2013)

Entropic said:


> It's interesting how supervision is at least based on these measly numbers, the most common relationship pairing thus far.


It really is interesting. I wonder what's up with that.


----------

